# When do you quit or layoff training or work?



## JOHN WINTERS (Mar 5, 2010)

Currently living through the heat wave in Texas and I was curious when you would not allow your dog to work or train. I ask this question after I saw another story on a young K9 die due to heat exhaustion. Our average temp's here have been easily in the 106-115 range consistently for over 40 days. Personally I haven't worked my dog for over a month as it stay's in the 90's until well past midnight and at 6 am is right at 80 degrees. 

Just curious what other heat area folks do to keep their dogs in shape?

Link to the story.
http://blog.chron.com/newswatch/201...ce-dog-dies-of-heat-stroke-on-the-job-wvideo/


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

One trick to see when enough is enough while you're training is to watch how curled up your dog's tongue is getting. If it relatively flat and relaxed, they are probably okay. If they are panting heavily and their tongue starts to resemble a scoop, it's time to back off a bit and let them cool down. Also look at tongue and gum color. Pink is good, brick red, purple, or pale is bad. This is my female Mal in the picture below and her tongue is starting to curl up a bit. 











Once they've worked and are hot, make sure to give them a very brief (like 5 laps or less) drink of water and walk them out for 5-10 in a shaded or cooler area before putting them away. Then you can give freer access to water once they've cooled slightly.


----------



## mel boschwitz (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm in Texas too, and have just adjusted my training times to beat the worst of the heat. Have one adult who will lay trails who is a nightshifter like me so we run them around 2/3am...the rest of the time will run around 7am...If I get called by a dept to run then we need to be ready. My working dogs live outside so they are more acclimated to the heat (altho they have sun shade, mister and pool to help). In a real working situation I monitor my dog, bring plenty of water and am not afraid to call it off if the dog looks too hot.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

I live in Louisiana ... its swamp hot and humid. Much of our property is covered in trees for shade. I make the "training" sessions short and pointed. We are working in the evenings on weekdays and in the early morning hours on weekends. Not doing a lot of bite work just OB stuff. Some of them like to fight and bite so I will use a tug for reward but I cut that short too. I watch them very closely especially the higher drive dogs because they will run themselves down. Dats how we do it lol.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Doc 

thanks for the tongue tip...Good to know. One day we will have normal weather in Savannah...Just dont know when


----------



## Donna DeYoung (Jan 29, 2010)

JOHN WINTERS said:


> . Our average temp's here have been easily in the 106-115 range consistently for over 40 days.


Still training in Texas. We take advantage of shade and rest periods. ALso work dogs for much shorter sessions. I take ice water for my dog, a fan, wet towell and ice blocks in kennel. lots of AC to and from training. 

1st video shot in June at beginning of heat wave. about 100 degrees
http://youtu.be/UsL4Oj97kCU

2nd video after 40 days of the stuff! -my dog is the large black/tan shep doing schutzhund. about 107 degrees. (also my first bite as decoy). shows excellent use of water hose and leaf blower !!!
http://vimeo.com/27590750 (turn off HD if taking too long)

The only time I don't go is because of work or other appts. or I'm just too tired from busy schedule when I go out of town.

Donna


----------

